# Traynor Quarterhorse



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/12863/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarter_Horse_25_Watt_Amp.htm
This seems like a good deal. Has anyone picked one up?


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a good deal. I may buy another.

More info here.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...er-Horse-Amp-W-Effects&highlight=quarterhorse


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn. They're getting cheaper and cheaper! Weren't they over $200 when they first came out?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I got one a few months ago..

lets recap...
25 watts
very useable reverb
very useable tremolo / tape echo (toggles from one or the other)
very useable overdrive channel

all for 120 bucks..

dont walk but run as fast as you can and get it. You will not be disapointed.

it does require an 8 ohm speaker so have that in mind.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

What's the clean headroom like? Can it hang with adrummer?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> What's the clean headroom like? Can it hang with adrummer?


Not a lot of headroom. I was hoping for that but it doesn't give you a lot. I returned mine as I didn't find it useful, at least for my use.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

How about this baby? Sure is nice and small...
http://Electro-Harmonix-44-Magnum-44W-Guitar-Power-Amplifier


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have two. Bought the second to make a fully foot operated two amp system. Haven't made the board yet, but it will be cool when it's done. A/B/Y to toggle between them, Ernie Ball volume pedal.

Edit: The drive isn't great, though it's better than nothing. I'll likely include a Marshall Bluesbreaker and/or Guv'nor to cover that. The modulation fx are cool. I like the delay, tremolo, and reverb, and with 2 amps and 2 cabs, they can be layered easily on the fly. Should be fun. Not sure where I'll use it besides at home, as it's very different from my usual rig.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

When i had IT in Spain with me i Used IT To do a live recording through an open back Mesa boogie 2x12 combo. Even with a loud drummer, there was enough juice. 

I didn't use the lead Chanel as I had OD AND tone bender on hand. Trem and delay are cool. Reverb was nice (I'm not a reverb guy). 

Excellent value, very useable tone and settings. Took pedals well. 

Here are some of the recordings. http://soundcloud.com/sam-bonee - just go to the ones that say session or mastered. Fly away and green river turned out quite well for that jam (the explanation of the situation is here in this other thread. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...d-the-traynor-quarter-horse-Review&highlight= )


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I picked up one of these a few months ago. Compact, light and sounds absolutely massive through bigger cabinets. Only $149.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a great orange amp. I find that the effects on the traynor really take the cake. And 2 channel.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought mine over a year ago and at 120 its a steal. If you want headroom use an efficient speaker and I suggest using a graphic equalizer as well ( can really clean up its midrange heavy sound... when you want) Plus its made in Canada .. not in China $Rabbit


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I use a GE-7 with mine. Gives a nice clean boost plus lets me tweak the EQ. It's a noisy pedal though if you want extremes, MXR with the boost option might be a better choice. Boss works well for me though.



Rabbit said:


> I bought mine over a year ago and at 120 its a steal. If you want headroom use an efficient speaker and I suggest using a graphic equalizer as well ( can really clean up its midrange heavy sound... when you want) Plus its made in Canada .. not in China $Rabbit


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just jammed last night with mine and a 2x10 OB cabinet. Long patch cord and speaker cable. Other than a very slight drop in volume when the effect is engaged, people's heads were turning. The vibrato was sweet, the delay nice, a useable reverb (that's rarely my thing). 

I'd say that for a working musician wanting a super compact setup, this could very well be it. I entered two handed (cabinet and guitar case). I have the Godin soft case. It happens to have 2 very useable pockets and a good amount of room in the guitar cavity. 

One thing I liked was that the clean channel has a tube like feel when pushed. The gain stage gave some good sustain. 

Now talking soley in terms ov value for rendering, I'd say that this one takes 1st place. The multi voltage is a good feature as well. In Spain, I bought a computer power cable and I was ready to go. 2 euro!! That alone for the traveler.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I do wish there was a power switch. Lately I've left one Quarterhorse on my desk to use for the odd lesson (I generally use a flattop) but sometimes an electric is my choice. Unplugging the unit to kill the power is a nuisance. Once I get the two amp system up and running I'll simply use a power bar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Zombie thread alert.

Can anyone explain to me why there isn't a power switch on this product? I'm in the process of rearranging my music space I need to have it plugged into a power bar in order to kill the power, a relatively small nuisance in the big scheme of things, but a nuisance nonetheless.

Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like a reasonable feature to have. I would imagine that you could get one added for a reasonable price.

Could be the next big thing: "WTB: Traynor Quarterhorse with the Mooh Mod" ;-D


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Seems like a reasonable feature to have. I would imagine that you could get one added for a reasonable price.
> 
> Could be the next big thing: "WTB: Traynor Quarterhorse with the Mooh Mod" ;-D


It would seem like adding a simple mini on/off toggle would not be difficult at all, especially as you are only dealing with 24volts DC @ 2.1 amps.

Looking forward to seeing the Mooh Mod!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd be in line for the 'mooh mod' as well.









Took mine to the Riff Wrath Jam this past Saturday. Held up very well with everyone
that was there. Even had the opportunity to plug it into a 412 marshall cab. Sweet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd be in line for the 'mooh mod' as well.


Let me know if you want me to try it for you.
I expect that the only limitation might be the amount of space available inside the enclosure, especially if you want the switch in a specific location..for whatever reason.










Also, would adding the switch void the warranty ??? FWIW

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't tempt me Dave. Forget that. I'm interested.
I bought it used, so I would imagine the warranty
would be void anyways (since I don't have the BoS?).
It could even be as simple as splicing in a line switch?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Don't tempt me Dave. Forget that. I'm interested.
> I bought it used, so I would imagine the warranty
> would be void anyways (since I don't have the BoS?).
> It could even be as simple as splicing in a line switch?


I've gone this route a few times and had no problems, even in an effects loop.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's just the way they roll. I'm more angry about making the 24v make connector the same size and the 9v standard and I fried a klon clone. What a pita. 

Very short sighted. Put a switch on the adaptor line. Case closed. Rock on! 

The onboard effects are nice to have but at higher volumes there is a volume drop when they're on. Except for the trem, it's quite Quite noticeable. Still a fantastic little machine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

The switch on the adapter line is the way that I'll go.

I have a Boss parametric EQ that I think I'll hook up with it to give it a boost.
And also have tone control. The QH only has a treble dial.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I think a good compressor would work well too. 

For how often I use it, I'm often going through other pedals for the drive ect. I isusally run the clean channel and only use the TREM. I could put the fuzz at the end and use that as a boost/comp however the repeats on the delay would be wonky.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the clean channel, but the dirty is just ok. I really like the reverb and trem and the fact the whole amp is like a pedal. Good value for the $. I mainly use it as a spare that does not dominate our living room.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

My wife likes the fact that it has a headphone jack. lol.
Plus, it also doubles as an output for computer input.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Don't tempt me Dave. Forget that. I'm interested.
> I bought it used, so I would imagine the warranty
> would be void anyways (since I don't have the BoS?).
> It could even be as simple as splicing in a line switch?


Send me an email or PM and we can discuss this further.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! What a great place this is.

I suppose an inline power switch is doable. Time to go shopping.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

